# Weight Of Juvi Leopard Gecko's



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Hey.

Just had a quick question about the weights of my juvenile leopard gecko's. They are all well proportioned, healthy, eating and shedding fine. The only issue is their weight. They we're hatched between March-May of last year but tonight was the first time i got the scales out to weigh them. All three weigh 20g give or take a gram. Is this a little light for leo's of this age? Will they pile on the pounds soon? I can't seem to find an average weight gain for leo's online so your help will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks. Daz x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

that does seem light, i`d expect a leo of 2 to 4 months to weigh that much.

did you see the parents? 
wonder wether they were from small parents, 
or are they kept together? that could slow them down, but not by that much.....and i`d expect a big fat one in the group.

probly best to send off for a fecal test @ pals to double check they havnt any underlying issues that could be causing it.


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

The parents are my own, I bred the babies myself last year. Both females are of a very healthy weight but these are the first babies either of the females has had.. They eat like little demons so i dont really understand the lack of weight gain.. Perhaps a faecal test would be a good idea, How would i go about that?


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

To be honest, I'd expect a healthy, well-fed leo to reach 20g by about 8 - 10 weeks of age. Just for comparison, all mine were between about 65g and 85g by the time they were around eight months old. Do you have any pics of the littuns? It might help us offer advice if we could see their overall condition / proportion. Personally though, I'd get faecal tests done just to see if there's an underlying reason why they're so light.


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

This is the latest image i have of the 3 babies, Top 3 photos from when they were a lot younger and bottom 3 were taken as a comparison back in November. They all seem well proportioned. Thinking back, My eldest female, who is actually the mother to all 3, did have a few problems at a young age, I struggled to get her to a healthy breeding weight when she was around two years old. She is now nearly 5 and is a very healthy weight of over 60g (at my last check) the male being much larger weighing the scales out at over 70g.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d expect their tails to be a bit fatter than they are tbh.

you can phone or email the lab direct here and get a sterile kit to send fecals samples for testing,
Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Are the tests im looking for - Reptile Faeces 1 and Reptile Faeces 2? Would you recommend testing one and assuming the other two are clear or just taking the plunge and getting all 3 tested at the same time?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

give them a ring and have a chat, you`re lovely and will advise you.


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Im assuming you mean 'they're lovely' lol.. I will do  Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Andy84 (Sep 5, 2011)

DippyDazza said:


> Im assuming you mean 'they're lovely' lol.. I will do  Thank you for your advice!


Lol. I'm sure that you're lovely as well though!


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

I'm Awesome  lol x:whistling2:


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the advice peeps, The reptile sampling kit arrived today. What i may do is do a 'pooled' sample of all three babies, as its all three that are underweight. Cleaned their vivs in preparation for faeces collection over the next three days. Fingers crossed results come back clear and they go into some sort of growth spurt! lol Will keep you all updated.

Thanks again. RFUK Rocks :2thumb:


----------



## Cjs2007 (Sep 3, 2019)

My leopard gecko is 3 months old and 23g . Is this overweight and if so how much should i feed him (i currently feed him everyday ethier 3 crickets standard or 5 mealworms standard )( dusted)


----------



## chiba.zoo (May 11, 2021)

Cjs2007 said:


> My leopard gecko is 3 months old and 23g . Is this overweight and if so how much should i feed him (i currently feed him everyday ethier 3 crickets standard or 5 mealworms standard )( dusted)


 You should feed 1-6 month olds 5-15 insects every day,dusted every other day. For mealworms i recommend 10-15. For any roach,i recomend 5-7 of em.


----------

